# Safestrap help please



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

So I've read a few suggestions about using safestrap to keep a rooted ota on nonsafe side and a rom like kin3tx on safe side. Never used safestrap so can someone tell me if this makes sense as others have said ss shouldn't be used as a daily driver.

If OK how to do this?

Restore nandroid from 893
Uninstall bootstrapper
Install safestrap
Enable safe
Install kin3tx and set it up as usual
???

Also how do you toggle back and forth if say another ota or ics comes along?

Thanks

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Did I miss anything?

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

LDubs said:


> So I've read a few suggestions about using safestrap to keep a rooted ota on nonsafe side and a rom like kin3tx on safe side. Never used safestrap so can someone tell me if this makes sense as others have said ss shouldn't be used as a daily driver.
> 
> If OK how to do this?
> 
> ...


Just make sure you are on stock .893 like i assume you meant, then do everything like you said and it will work...if you want to install an ota (or know of one being released) simply toggle safe mode go back to stock .893 apply the update, and then toggle back into your rom.

just remember to do all your data wipes and such like you would in recovery... however i will say once you get your two roms set up if you want to go back to blur just wipe cache, and vice versa...the only time i would wipe data and all that is after an ota in which you were going back to say "kinetix".


----------

